# Snowblade or broom for Zero turn?



## cpp (Apr 27, 2001)

I see toro's little zero turn has a snowblade. Any attachments like that for a zero turn like a dixie or other brand?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

IMO,

Lawn Mowers are lawn mowers. If you want to plow don't plan on going very far with a mower. They do work as snowblowers, if it is the right unit.

Geoff


----------



## cpp (Apr 27, 2001)

Just wanted to clear the front of the garage area and short walk where I can't get with truck.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dont know how it would plow,but my Dixie gets around in 6" of snow real good-it amazed me,the deck drug in the snow,but it kept on going,so I bet it would do ok with a 4" or less accumulation in small areas.I see Dixie makes a 5 and 6 ft blade for the Dixie choppers,with electric or manual(foot ) lift.I thought of making a blade for my DC-but I have the steiner which is 4x4,and has a 48" dozer blade,hydraulic,so I didnt bother.


----------



## logjammer (Aug 9, 2000)

We have a Lazer with the optional snow blade, it's 54" i think. We had to get new wheels and put agricultural bar type tires on it. We use it in down town Cleveland to clear granite sidewalks. It pushes very well when the blade is angled straight, but has a tendency to drift if you are windrowing. It can push 8" fairly easily but you have to add weight and lower the tire pressure. I'm not sure of the brand but we got it through our dealer.

Logjammer


----------



## scottt (May 2, 2000)

I am interested in getting a plow for my Dixie Chopper. I don't want a plow for a truck since it doesn't snow here in Oklahoma too much normally. We do get a lot of ice though. Will a plow on a Dixie be able to lift an inch or two of ice? Will I be able to climb a steep driveway? How much is the plow? I don't have a lot to spend, but very few people around here plow so I could get all the accounts I wanted.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Scottt: I don't know much (anything?) about plows for smaller equipment, but I know the 8' Western I have for my truck is pretty heavy and I don't think I'd have much luck trying to peel up 1" - 2" of ice - so I'd imagine a small piece of equipment would have a harder time of it. 

I think chains would be required to climb a steep drive, especially if it was icy.

Since I don't have any first-hand experience with using salt or other ice control products, I can't offer any input in this area. Best bet is to try out the "search" feature & see what you can find on the subject of salt application and ice control - I think a more effective approach will be to deal with the ice as it's forming rather than trying to peel it up after everything freezes solid.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Scott, they do make plows for Dixie Choppers, 60" and 72" and you can get them with hydraulic lift on the diesel models. You can run the hydraulic lift off of the one wheel pump on the right side. I have not used mine for plowing since I have the JD 430 all set up for it. As John said, they do get around in the snow great with those tires. I think if you hung some weight on the back, it would climb a fairly steep driveway. I do not use chains on my JD, just bar tires and about 300 lbs. of weight on the 3 point hitch and it plows great.

I think the plows start at around $700 for them.


----------

